# Hanyes or Chilton Repair Manuals



## Thundercracker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wondering if anyone uses either of these and if any one is more acurate/informative than the other.

Gotta keep my 1997 F150 rolling.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

IMO the Chilton's is best of the two. Better yet would be to get an FSM.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree w/ Chilton's. However, do NOT get the repair manual on CD-ROM that they are pushing now. I got it to install on one computer, that computer went belly-up and I never could install it on another one.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've used Haynes for my past vehicle and my new/used one and although they are accurate, sometimes the photos leave much to be desired. I'm not sure sure how the Chilton's are photo wise.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thundercracker, check out www.ford-trucks.com. Better than a Haynes or Chilton manual. I've had two diesels, and I go on the Super Duty and Diesel forums a lot. I've saved thousands from the help of people on that site, and I'm not saying that in any sort of embellishing way. I've done a lot of work to both my diesels, and the costs would have been insane at a dealer, but a lot of the guys will do very detailed writeups with pics for common issues. Check it out.


----------

